# Dawn of War 1 Patch Problem



## iGreggy (8. November 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir meine Frage nicht übel, nur leider fand ich kein passenden Thread zu meiner Frage. Falls es doch einen gibt brauch ich wohl wirklich eine neue Sehhilfe. Um euch mein Problem zu schildern: 

ich habe mir die Complete Edition von Dawn of War (1) geholt. Das Spiel ist natürlich schon etwas alt, da ich aber erst vor kurzem mit dem PC spielen angefangen habe (vorher Konsole) wollte ich einfach dieses Spiel haben. Installiert habe ich es auf ein frisches Windows 7 (32-bit), aktuelles DirectX 9, allerdings nicht auf der Systempartion C:\, sondern auf Laufwerk D:\. Okay das geht auch alles. Problem ist das ich einige Patches bei THQ gesehen habe. Hier zu finden: Dawn of War

Beim Versuch die Patches zu installieren gab es eine Fehlermeldung. Laut der Aussage kann es daran liegen das Dawn of War nicht auf C:\ liegt. Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur ob ich diese Complete Edition überhaupt noch patchen muss? Ich habe die .exe-Datei unter Eigenschaften angeklickt und da stand bei allen immer Version 1.4. Auch das Add-on "Soulstorm" hat die Version 1.4, obwohl der Patch nur bis 1.2 geht.

Wisst ihr vielleicht ob ich das noch patchen muss/sollte bzw. jemand genauerer Erfahrungen hat? ich dachte eigentlich das diese Versionen vollständig sind.

Danke für eure Hilfe und mühen.

Gruße Gregg


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

Hi und willkommen erstaml,

bei der alten DoW1 Reihe war das Patch installieren immer etwas nervig. 
*Du musst die immer in der RICHTIGEN Reihenfolge installieren.*

Es gibt da leider keinen AllinOne Patch. Nach der ersten Installation musst du deine Version kennen. Steht immer im Anfangsmenü, links bzw. rechts unten. 

Dann musst du den nächst höheren Patch installieren usw. usw. Das steht da auch auf der Seite mit den Patches. Und es ist egal auf welchem Laufwerk du installiert hast. Du wirst danach gefragt bzw. der Updater findet das Installdiractory selbständig. 

Wenn alle Addons bereits die Version 1.4 haben, musst du zuerst den 1.41 Patch installieren und dann den 1.41-> usw.
*Versuch aber zuerst die AutoUpdate Funktion im Spiel!!!*

Ich weiss leider nicht wie das mit der Complete Edition ist, ob es da "spezielle" Patches gibt..
Sonst immer im THQ/Dow Forum schauen, da gibt es auch immer sehr viele gute Tipps.


----------

